
Creating my own web analytics system from scratch - d2wa
https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/ctrl-analytics.html
======
mikro2nd
I'd urge you to open it up sooner rather than later, since you state that it
is your intent to open-source the code. There's no harm in declaring that it's
alpha/beta quality, and also no harm (indeed I'd regard it as a strong
positive!) in being strongly opinionated about the direction you're taking it.

